# How Do You Ship Pigeons?



## Scuiry (Jul 11, 2001)

I may be shipping some birds soon and would like to know how. Is there a prescribed packaging for this? Where can I get it? Etc? Etc?

Many thanks in advance,

Daniel


----------



## fred2344 (Jan 9, 2002)

Dan,
Foys has pigeon boxes ready for shipment. I think there are two sizes.


----------



## Scuiry (Jul 11, 2001)

> Originally posted by fred2344:
> *Dan,
> Foys has pigeon boxes ready for shipment. I think there are two sizes.*


How do you put food and water in a shipping crate? The post office says it can take up to two days to certain zip codes.

Daniel


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

To put it simply, you don't. I know if you've never done it before and really care about the birds, putting them in a box for 2, maybe even 3 days is a little scary. I don't LIKE doing it, but I have and the pigeons make the trip just fine. If you make sure the last thing they do before you put them in the box is eat and drink, they will be ok. The box is dark and except for maybe when they get moved from one truck to another or one plane to another, they don't realize what is going on. Within a few hours of arriving at their new destination, they've already forgotten the past 2 or 3 days.


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

It took three days for my three male rollers to get here from PA, and I was a nervous wreck. But they arrived just fine, cooing and squabbling with each other in the box. It's a great box. It was shaped kind of like a little barn, with a window and airholes. I expected to go pick them up from the post office and was home waiting for the call when the postman brought them to our door.

One other thing: make sure you only ship on a Monday to ensure no weekend delays. I'd check weather reports, too, depending on where you're sending them.


----------



## hoss815 (Feb 6, 2003)

You can put half an orange in each compartment of the shipping box, this way if the box gets delayed, they have something to eat, and the orange juice will help them with their thirst...hope this helps!!


----------



## WhiteWingsCa (Mar 1, 2002)

pigeons ship very well. Just use the proper box for them (from the pigeon supply houses), and they'll be fine. We just received 2 birds from Texas (we're in Canada)... they only took 2 days, and are doing very well!


----------

